# 2 BLDC motors on one shaft with the same drive?



## Raag90 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hey guys,

I'm new to this site, and am a university student studying Electrical and Electronics engineering. I just completed a design project controlling a BLDC motor (pretty low powered at 60V, and giving output rpm of about 6000rpm). Now I had an idea where instead of using a single BLDCM for an application, would it make sense to put two identical BLDCMs on the same shaft, in order to give double the output torque? I would operate the two using the same drive as I would use for one, but I'm still unsure of how to take into account a lot of my efficiency calculations. I have a feeling that this would just draw double the power (if not, then only provide half the output power to each motor). 

Please help me out. I need some answers ASAP for an important project. 

Cheers


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

Check Endless Sphere they are heavily involved with BLDC.

http://endless-sphere.com/forums/


----------



## Automcdonough (Sep 1, 2010)

brushed or induction would be easier to do this, bldc you would need to sync up the phases to drive them in parallel like that. It's possible though. you might want to have a way to unclamp the second motor from shaft for this adjustment, if it can slip a little the phase might just work itself out then you can tighten it.

personally i would keep them separate and get another controller. you can put the fronts on one and the rears on the other, or send one to each of the rears for best toqrue+control, or possibly one to each front for torque steering control. Multiple motors has perks, a lot more work tho.


----------

